# Help on matting 'tiels



## papa_chales (12 mo ago)

I had a Cockatiel for almost 2 years thinking it was a male we name him Paco Just becase it whistle when im not close( a 2 note whistle a higher note and then a lower note),in a ny case last visit to the groomer she said is a she because of spots under her wing, also 2 other local breeders confirm is a she so now is Paquita, they also said females can mimic some sounds.
My questions is I have 2 males Coco & Steele and im trying to find a way to mate any of them with Paquita. they are currently in separate cages next to each other. What should I do? Recommendations ???



























Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cassandra Leigh (Aug 18, 2021)

Why do you want to breed your birds? What will you do with the offspring? Have you bred before?

If you want more birds why not adopt?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

How old is Steele? Steele is either a female or a very young male. Only pearl females keep their pearl markings while males lose them after about a year. In either case, you shouldn't pair Steele with Paquita because either Steele is a girl or Steele is too young. Before you breed, I would recommend you do a LOT of research beforehand. Breeding takes a lot of time and money, and you also have to decide where the chicks are going to go as well. There are also cases in which the parents are not good parents after all, and they abandon their chicks. You will have to be prepared to handfeed them in order for them to survive then. Handfeeding can also have a lot of complications. Not to mention, not all birds you pair up are going to just 'breed'. I had two cockatiels that would have had very neat mutations if they had bred together, but they had no interest in each other at all.


----------



## papa_chales (12 mo ago)

Cassandra Leigh said:


> Why do you want to breed your birds? What will you do with the offspring? Have you bred before?
> 
> If you want more birds why not adopt?


Thanks but that do not Anwser my question,


----------



## Cassandra Leigh (Aug 18, 2021)

If you are unable to respond to my questions my advice would be do _not_ breed your birds at all.

Birds have longer healthier lives if they are not bred. Particularly the female who depletes her body of nutrients to produce eggs.


----------



## papa_chales (12 mo ago)

Misstiel said:


> How old is Steele? Steele is either a female or a very young male. Only pearl females keep their pearl markings while males lose them after about a year. In either case, you shouldn't pair Steele with Paquita because either Steele is a girl or Steele is too young. Before you breed, I would recommend you do a LOT of research beforehand. Breeding takes a lot of time and money, and you also have to decide where the chicks are going to go as well. There are also cases in which the parents are not good parents after all, and they abandon their chicks. You will have to be prepared to handfeed them in order for them to survive then. Handfeeding can also have a lot of complications. Not to mention, not all birds you pair up are going to just 'breed'. I had two cockatiels that would have had very neat mutations if they had bred together, but they had no interest in each other at all.





Cassandra Leigh said:


> If you are unable to respond to my questions my advice would be do _not_ breed your birds at all.
> 
> Birds have longer healthier lives if they are not bred. Particularly the female who depletes her body of nutrients to produce eggs.


once again, I never ask advice about breeding. have a good day.


----------



## papa_chales (12 mo ago)

Misstiel said:


> How old is Steele? Steele is either a female or a very young male. Only pearl females keep their pearl markings while males lose them after about a year. In either case, you shouldn't pair Steele with Paquita because either Steele is a girl or Steele is too young. Before you breed, I would recommend you do a LOT of research beforehand. Breeding takes a lot of time and money, and you also have to decide where the chicks are going to go as well. There are also cases in which the parents are not good parents after all, and they abandon their chicks. You will have to be prepared to handfeed them in order for them to survive then. Handfeeding can also have a lot of complications. Not to mention, not all birds you pair up are going to just 'breed'. I had two cockatiels that would have had very neat mutations if they had bred together, but they had no interest in each other at all.


Thank you Misstiel, I just confirm Steele is a Female 2 ½ - 3 Years old, now it will be the other way around.


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

papa_chales said:


> Thank you Misstiel, I just confirm Steele is a Female 2 ½ - 3 Years old, now it will be the other way around.


Okay, so that means that you could pair either of the two pearl cockatiels (Steele or Paquita) with Coco, who is for sure a male. You could have very neat looking chicks with these pairs especially if there are hidden splits. Both girls are cinnamon pearls, and Coco looks like he might be a cinnamon whiteface split to pied.


----------



## papa_chales (12 mo ago)

Misstiel said:


> Okay, so that means that you could pair either of the two pearl cockatiels (Steele or Paquita) with Coco, who is for sure a male. You could have very neat looking chicks with these pairs especially if there are hidden splits. Both girls are cinnamon pearls, and Coco looks like he might be a cinnamon whiteface split to pied.


 Thank you so much. I'll update in a few weeks.


----------



## Cassandra Leigh (Aug 18, 2021)

Sorry, if you open yourself up on the internet you may find opinions you don't enjoy. I do not think you should breed birds or that you should receive well meaning advice without being willing to share the context. Please just block me if you don't want to hear from me again.

I wish the very best for your birds


----------



## Cassandra Leigh (Aug 18, 2021)

This person is toxic! And should not be breeding birds 😬


----------



## Zionzion (Jul 29, 2021)

papa_chales said:


> Thanks but that do not Anwser my question,


Your cockatiel is a girl , after first moult males lose the pearl spots,


----------



## mel&sydney07 (12 mo ago)

papa chales, be nice. giving us more info can help us awnswer questions. and you are being a jerk, do not insult people who are trying to help you.


----------

